# Barcelona vs. Atletico Madrid



## steveharris (May 16, 2014)

> Barcelona incurred a major blow to their title hopes after they only obtained a draw against an otherwise struggling side Elche. This means that the Catalans will have to face Atletico Madrid in the final La Liga week with only one option: to win the fixture. Failure to do so (not a even a draw will make up for it) would completely axe them out of the championship.
> 
> Atletico, similarly, were held in a deadlock by Malaga. This put the side in a low-key position to strongly declare overall victory as they could be overtaken by the apparent runners up Barcelona when they meet at the Estadio Camp Nou on weekend.
> 
> Source: http://www.12sportsnews.com/football/spanish-la-liga/barcelona-vs-atletico-madrid/


----------



## scommetix (May 17, 2014)

This will be a good one. Let us see who wins LA Liga!


----------



## steveharris (May 19, 2014)

I never expected the game to be a draw.


----------



## Andy987 (May 21, 2015)

Barcelona incurred a major blow to their title hopes after they only obtained a draw against an otherwise struggling side Elche.


----------

